# Mac Adresse über Socket Verbindung abfragen?



## TobiWanKenobi (23. Mrz 2009)

Hey,
kann man die Mac Adresse eines Gerätes mit dem man über eine Socket Verbindung verbunden ist irgendwie abfragen?
Natürlich aus Java heraus...

Danke und viele Grüße,
Tobi


----------



## SebiB90 (23. Mrz 2009)

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 18.13 Tiefer liegende Netzwerkeigenschaften

EDIT: damit kriegt man glaub ich nur die eigene raus =/

EDIT2: Ah, glaub geht doch: NetworkInterface (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)


----------



## tuxedo (24. Mrz 2009)

Nö, du kommst nur an die lokale MAC Adresse ran.
Wenn du die MAC-Adresse des gegenüber haben willst: Bau das doch in deine Kommunikation entsprechend ein: Lass die Gegenstelle selbst nach der eigenen MAC schauen und übertrage das dann zur Gegenseite. Mach ich auch so.

- Alex


----------



## TobiWanKenobi (25. Mrz 2009)

Ja leider bringt das nur die eigene Mac Adresse.

Kann die Programmierung auf der Seite des Gerätes von dem ich die Mac Adresse brauche nicht beeinflussen. 

Hab jetz gesehen das man über System den Befehl "arp -a" wohl ausführen kann und die Antwort dann parsen. 
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit?


----------



## tuxedo (25. Mrz 2009)

Wenn du aber nen Router mit NAT dazwischen hast kriegst du ja auch nur die MAC des Routers ... In sofern ist das etwas "doof" zum identifizieren des gegenüber ...

- Alex


----------



## TobiWanKenobi (25. Mrz 2009)

Wird kein Router dazwischen sein...


----------



## Gast2 (25. Mrz 2009)

TobiWanKenobi hat gesagt.:


> Wird kein Router dazwischen sein...


die beiden Rechner hängen also immer mit einem Cross-Kabel zusammen?


----------



## TobiWanKenobi (25. Mrz 2009)

mogel hat gesagt.:


> die beiden Rechner hängen also immer mit einem Cross-Kabel zusammen?



Ne über einen Switch. Das sollte doch gehen odeR?


----------



## Stepan Stepanov (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute! Und doch, was hat man entschieden? Hat jemand eine Idee wie man eine Mac-Adresse des Gegenrechners erkennen kann?


----------



## tuxedo (19. Mai 2009)

Mit einfachem Java geht das nicht. Wenn ein Router dazwischen hängt geht's überhaupt nicht.

Die einzig zuverlässige und einfache Methode ist das erweitern des Protokols, so das man sein Gegenüber "aktiv" nach seiner MAC-Adresse frägt. Das hält dann auch Routern etc. stand. :toll:


----------

